# Rod holders on an aluminum boat?



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

I have an aluminum 14' Sea Nymph I would like to install rod holders on the sides. I like the attwood 2-n-1 however because of the lip on the rim of the boat I can't install them. Any suggestions on how others have rigged rod holders on aluminum boats? I would like to use them for both drifting and trolling. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a spacer, made out of wood for now(aluminum later) to get it away from the lip. Mount them sideways facing in, then use the whole in the side as opposed to the whole in the top when traditionally mounted.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

As already mentioned; "Spacer" them out away from the lip. Make them outa wood and experiment til you get ones you like and then look into having them fabricated outa aluminum. Use stainless or coated screws/bolts when mounting them to avoid rusting/staining issues.  

I've also got rod holders that slip into the oar locks that work quite nice as well!


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Is this lip your talking on the outside or inside. If the lip is a rounded edge on the outside edge here is how I mounted mine. I put 2 screws in the top 2 holes and bolts in the 2 bottom holes. Have no problem holding my Ram 2000 holders while trolling inlines.





Lonnie


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

A good alternative to the aluminum spacer (and easier to make) ... would be to use some Corian scraps or cut a piece from a plastic cutting board. With the cutting board, you'd probably have to use two layers to get the proper distance.

Just a thought,

Ed


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I mounted some spacers to aluminum angle and use Salty rod holders.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> I mounted some spacers to aluminum angle and use Salty rod holders.


 Really a nice set up How do you keep it so clean


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

That picture is when I used to keep it in the garage. I gave it to my son this year and he rarely covers it. It's looking a lot worse these days!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I got some that fit into the oar locks from Bass Pro two years ago, they are OK, a little loose but I didn't have to drill to mount them.


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

We used 1 by lumber to make spacers for my bro-in-laws boat. He painted the wood after fitting them and before mounting them with stainless steel hardware. He is really fussy and he has been very happy with results. Oh btw he uses attwood holders and no problems after 4 years usage. Greg


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Gone Fishing said:


> I mounted some spacers to aluminum angle and use Salty rod holders.



Hey....I recognize that boat....there was always two kids in there flipping walleye after walleye in out from Metro!!


----------

